# Similar apps?



## Sage Harmon (Nov 29, 2017)

I really love this app and its ability to connect me with thousands of people who also have tortoises. I am also a parrot lover, and was wondering if anybody knows any apps that are similar to this one for bird or other species. 

I know there is a “other species” page here, but it’s not as active as I wish

Anything? Let me know!


----------

